# The best way to learn?



## Jim Laney

Took up sketching two years ago, and moved into pastels this year. 

Did a bit of colored pencils and so learned color with that medium.

I have been disappointed in the instructional videos on YouTube as most seem to be mere ads for products. I don't know if any of these are worthwhile.

My take on learning this is that for a few years I must consider myself a student. Painting is a hobby for me, not a way to make a living, but as my kids are at the age of leaving the house now, I have time to explore painting. My background as a dentist and a teacher of dentists tells me that effort plus time will equal results.

So.... what is the best way for a newbie to learn pastels? Private lesson, video, book?


----------



## DLeeG

"...effort plus time will equal results." Is talent required? Two years of sketching and a bit of colored pencils and you've learned color in that medium? Please post your sketches.


----------



## arold10

As far as learning is concerned people use various methods, or people tend to develop their own style of learning. Meaning that there is a great diversity to approaches being used by people. What may be my preferred style may not be the same to you.

As mentioned by you that you've been dissapointed by learning painting through the means of Youtube, I'd recommend you to try something new. If something does not work, all you can do is figure out why it does not work in first place and see what can be rectified. Otherwise, you move on with a brand new approach.


----------



## indianpainting

I feel Drawing , Sketches , painting is all passion on canvas no one falls prey to this art , its in the heart and not in the mind when you draw or color.


----------



## TerryCurley

I have found that the Artist Network has video's that are not ads and are extremely helpful. Also there are PBS shows that you can stream that are step by step instructional videos that I find marvelous. My favorite are "Painting with Wilson Bickford". Also there are local fun work shops. It's a day or evening that you go to and the artist has maybe ten people and he/she works with you while you make a picture. It was one of these that got me interested in painting.

One thing I plan to try in the fall is an online class at the Artist Network University, these are 4 week classes and you get homework assignments that are critiqued. The average cost is around $160. I truly believe the only way to improve is to have others (who know what they are talking about) look at your work and give you advice.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Jim Laney said:


> ...
> So.... what is the best way for a newbie to learn pastels? Private lesson, video, book?


Do. grab a handful of pastels and use them. Follow those short bits on youtube, grab a book at the library, take an online class or something at your local community college...but in the end - just do it.

Good luck.


----------

